# MF8 New Domain



## r_517 (Aug 2, 2011)

It seems that there are a few non-Chinese members here also go to MF8 regularly, and found that bbs.mf8.com.cn is not accessible. 

So I just wanna inform that, bbs.mf8.com.cn is blocked by the ******* government because some random spam guy posted some political stuff. (Well freedom of speech is still limited...) 

Now the boss has to change the domain to *http://bbs.mf8-china.com* , and new registered users will have to be checked manually by moderators when making their first few threads. 

Btw the MF8 Shop (shop.mf8.com.cn) is still accessible.


----------



## izovire (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh good.. because I was a member there too. 

It's too bad that most useful information might not be on the new domain... 

****ing government :fp


----------



## r_517 (Aug 2, 2011)

izovire said:


> Oh good.. because I was a member there too.
> 
> It's too bad that most useful information might not be on the new domain...
> 
> ****ing government :fp



the new domain is simply a copy (backup) of the old one, so i think no info is lost


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 27, 2011)

This should be stickied


----------

